# Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*
Clears all OEM 17" wheels or larger (no spacers required).
2 Piece floating rotor design.
Utilizes stock caliper and pads.
NO modification required (no cutting or drilling)*
Affordable!
To be released in the next month.
specs:
332x26 Rotor Ring - available in slotted, crossdrilled, rally slotted.
Custom anodized aluminum hat
Custom anodized aluminum caliper bracket.
All mounting hardware included.



[Modified by ECS Tuning-Tom, 4:38 PM 11-15-2002]


----------



## bugged (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Will you make one for the 16" MKIV wheels? (Just bolt smaller diameter colemans?)


----------



## kewl20v (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

bump and a







for a nice kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (kewl20v)*

13" rotor is the market we are trying to fill. If you are looking for a kit that will work under 16" wheels consider the TT upgrade which uses 12.3" rotors.


----------



## DanVR666 (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

any x-drilled in that size?
with 4 bolts?


----------



## KEITH (Apr 19, 1999)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Besides the caliper being moved up, is it moved to the left or right at all?


----------



## iman16vw (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Will you make a Kit for 4 X 100 bolt pattern?







looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Carlos


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (iman16vw)*

*iman16vw*: Yes, we are making kits in 4x100 to fit A3
*KEITH* Yes, the caliper is moved inward to assist in clearance. We are moving the caliper outwards to accommodate the 13.1" rotor, where it could interfere on some wheels. Because of this, there should be NO fitment problems with 17" or larger wheels.
*DanVR666* Yes, will be available in drilled, slotted/drilled, and rally slotted.



[Modified by [email protected], 2:01 AM 11-17-2002]


----------



## Futura-GTI (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers ([email protected])*

If the caliper and pad are kept the same what is the advantage of upgrading to a 13 inch rotor other than looks and maybe cooling?


[Modified by Futura-GTI, 7:40 PM 11-17-2002]


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (Futura-GTI)*

come on, that's an easy one. leverage


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (M this 1!)*

oohhhh, me likes 2 piece rotors....


----------



## KEITH (Apr 19, 1999)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers ([email protected])*

THat is the answer I was looking for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 02GTI-VR6 (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (KEITH)*

According to them it will be a 10lb weight savings (5lbs lighter per rotor) over TT rotors. That along with the looks and heat disapation is enough for me. If all you want is to stop fast and eliminate fade you could do it on pad selection alone. Better hurry up with the release though cause my front rotors are warped to hell ( as long as the pads aren't worn I'll try to hold out for a month).


----------



## Lui Kang (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Any planned upgrades/kits for the rear brakes as well?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (Lui Kang)*

Yes, initally we will be reasing a solid, 2 piece (12.1") 308x9mm rear upgrade. A vented upgrade will follow, but will require a caliper change and be price accordingly.


----------



## DanVR666 (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

did anybody ever snap the little bolts holding the center piece of the rotor?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (DanVR666)*

There are 10/12 bolts per rotor. I've had a simillar setup on my car now for nearly 3k miles, no problems. I'll post the sheer strength on the bolts if you'd like.


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers ([email protected])*

I can imagine them looking really nice. BUT, my question is with the stopping ability. The 13" rotors with stock calipers...does it make a difference or is this just a cosmetic upgrade?


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (hungalicious)*

Increased leverage. Better heat dissapation capabilities.


----------



## Andrew Ensom (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Is an Aluminium calliper spacer bracket actually strong enough?


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (Andrew Ensom)*

7075 is very strong. All of our brackets are made of this.


----------



## lucidmatrix (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Excellent. As long as they have a good pricetag i'll be purchasing them!
1 question though : They look very thick (good thing) however is there going to be any issue with pag shaving because you are using the stock caliper that isn't made for that thick of a rotor. (or does it just look like that from the picture?)
Can you start a notification list of e-mail adresses for when this becomes available?


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Tom,
I'm an idiot on brake upgrades but when you say "increased leverage", do you mean clamping force or pedal feedback? Please educate me.
Thanks.


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (lucidmatrix)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Excellent. As long as they have a good pricetag i'll be purchasing them!
1 question though : They look very thick (good thing) however is there going to be any issue with pag shaving because you are using the stock caliper that isn't made for that thick of a rotor. (or does it just look like that from the picture?)
It actually is only 1mm thicker than the stock rotor, we have a email list on this kit, please email me at [email protected] & we'll put you on the list. Please include a little note on that particular email.
Can you start a notification list of e-mail adresses for when this becomes available?[HR][/HR]​


----------



## drader (Apr 3, 2000)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Tom-
Any plans of using the excellent and dirt cheap Wilwood calipers with an appropriate spacer? Another question: I have an RPI 11" Wilwood kit, which has a bracket to fit the Wilwoods to the VW hub thingy... is it possible to bolt the Wilwood adapter to your adapter?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (drader)*

Our adapter is designed to move an OEM caliper and carrier from the 11.3" position (25mm thick) to our 13.1" (27mm thick) position. If the Willwood 11 inch kit uses a rotor with the same offset and diameter you may be in luck. Such that if a stock 11.3" rotor will work with your Willwood setup, then it will most likely work with our 13.1" upgrade. 




[Modified by [email protected], 1:42 AM 11-22-2002]


----------



## Lui Kang (Sep 27, 2002)

1 more question... Do you guys have a Canadian distributor?







Duty is a bitch...


----------



## drader (Apr 3, 2000)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (Lui Kang)*

try X-lax.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers ([email protected])*

I have two quick questions, which I will call you today anyway, but here it goes. I need a set to fit an A3 4cyl hub/spindle but with the 5X100 pattern (as I have the ESS hubs), will this be a problem to supply?. I am considering using these over your 11.3 rotors on my wagon. What kind of price are we looking at?


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (rhussjr)*

but your still stuck with a single piston caliper....


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (Boostin20v)*

Not a concern at this point in time, as in the future, the car will have Porsche/Brembo units installed (stages man, stages - can't do it all at onne time, unless you want to pay for part of it







).


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (rhussjr)*

maybe your car but a lot of people probably dont know this.....why not do it right and do it once though?


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (Boostin20v)*

Let me guess, you are single right? Being married with two kids, my money is limited.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (rhussjr)*

....and not everyone will need THAT kinda power. to some, the stock are great! it might only be a single piston, but it's huge and has a really big sweep area. combine that with a 13" rotor and some sticky pads, most people will not see it's true limits. it's also, for some, like saying, "do i get a full brake kit, or do i get bigger rotors and an exhaust?"


----------



## ptgdudley (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Applications for 337's?
Rears for 337's?
Testing results?
Thanks
ptgdudley


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (ptgdudley)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Applications for 337's?
Rears for 337's?
Testing results?
Thanks
ptgdudley[HR][/HR]​Yes 337/TT applications are in the works, stayed tuned


----------



## scolen2 (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Any clues on the price? Will you be fighting for the TT upgrade market?


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (scolen2)*

Yes this kit will be an alternative to the TT upgrade. It will still cost more, but will be a serious option for anyone that is looking at the TT setup.


----------



## dubwise (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

do you sell the upgrade 12.3" brakes for Audi TT?


----------



## laychooba (Mar 2, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (dubwise)*

will you/ or do you offer an upgrade on an A1 chassis
with stock 16v brakes?


----------



## todye4 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (psychopathic16v)*

when are these available?
also a price range?
thanks


----------



## drader (Apr 3, 2000)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (todye4)*

Question:
The ECS rotor is quite a bit thinner than the RPI 13". Is this of concern?


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (drader)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Question:
The ECS rotor is quite a bit thinner than the RPI 13". Is this of concern?[HR][/HR]​What is the RPI's rotor thickness?


----------



## 02GTI-VR6 (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Question:
The ECS rotor is quite a bit thinner than the RPI 13". Is this of concern?
What is the RPI's rotor thickness?[HR][/HR]​1.5"
More importantly next month is now now so spill the beans. Can we see some of those 13" rotors mounted? Must have a price in mind by now, what is it (dont forget the 13" rotor/boxster price and pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )Might as well give it to us info now, you'll have to sooner or later


----------



## shebal (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

When is this kit being released? Whats the price tag on it?


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (02GTI-VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]1.5"[HR][/HR]​That is incorrect information, there were some postings on the brake forum stating that the rotors are actually 1.25" thick not 1.5"


----------



## shebal (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Hey Tom,
Any estimate on release date? I need new rotors and might end up just getting a TT upgrade. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (shebal)*

Soon.. Soon.. Everything is now out for manufacture.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers ([email protected])*

Stage 1 and Stage 2 13" kits.. Installed. Both rotors are 332x26mm. Approx 13.1"x1" The Stage 1 kit retains the stock caliper, Stage 2 upgrades to the Porsche Boxster caliper.


----------



## Blownaway (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers ([email protected])*

Hey Paul as you know I have been waiting for a 13" rear kit and was wondering how to order and pricing information as it is not posted on your site. I also wanted to know if you can have a slotted rear rotor? 
Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (Blownaway)*

Pricing is not yet finalized. Our site will be updated when they are ready for shippment. The rotors will be available with slotting or crossdrilled. All rotors will be cad plated and hats will be annodized.


----------



## ajchenmph (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers ([email protected])*

*sigh* Still waiting myself...


----------



## KEITH (Apr 19, 1999)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (ajchenmph)*

www.ineedthosenow.com 


[Modified by KEITH, 7:18 PM 1-6-2003]


----------



## awwsheeet (May 17, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

hows the fitment with the porsche calpiers


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (awwsheeet)*

Will fit under stock 17" wheels w/o spacers. (and there is still plenty of room) So there should be no problem with most aftermarket 17" wheels or larger.


----------



## 02GTI-VR6 (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

quote:[HR][/HR]1.5"
That is incorrect information, there were some postings on the brake forum stating that the rotors are actually 1.25" thick not 1.5"[HR][/HR]​I saw that post but what makes that info any more believable than anyone elses. IF RPI comes forth and admitts all their add and website info which they continue to use is wrong or you actually measure their rotor it would be more substantiated. Doesn't really matter I'm digging your kit too. In fact I have put brakes off and decided to get cams until you release yours with full details http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -Pascal (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (02GTI-VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]1.5"[HR][/HR]​Thickness of the RPI kit is irrelevant compared to this since they use an aftermarket Wilwood caliper. You can't stuff a 1.5" rotor in a stock caliper without shaving pads to death.
*ECS:* Pricing info pleeease!







Trying to budget springtime mods.


[Modified by -Pascal, 2:58 AM 1-8-2003]


----------



## speedgator (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers ([email protected])*

Will the Stage II kit fit under 16" rims? Any one of your kits fit under a 16"? I was looking ta the Wilwood kit with light components and better calipers, but I lose 8mm of friction area. Will ECS make something worthwhile for those not looking to go so BIG?
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (speedgator)*

We will be making a 12.3" two piece rotor front kit that will work under 16" wheels with stock caliper. However it is difficult to squeeze any other non stock caliper with larger rotors. It would be possible to make an 11.3" kit work with the Porsche caliper, however there is little demand for a kit like that. Maybe down the line.


----------



## speedgator (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers ([email protected])*

I'm demand








Thanks Paul. I'll be looking forward to it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 02GTI-VR6 (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (-Pascal)*

quote:[HR][/HR]1.5"Thickness of the RPI kit is irrelevant compared to this since they use an aftermarket Wilwood caliper. You can't stuff a 1.5" rotor in a stock caliper without shaving pads to death.
[HR][/HR]​it was in reference to Porche monoblock calipers/ECS 13" rotors vs RPIs 13" kit.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (02GTI-VR6)*

same thing.. Boxster calipers will only accept a 26mm or thinner rotor.


----------



## oga (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers ([email protected])*

bumping and waiting...


----------



## Praetorian1 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (oga)*

*sigh*... and waiting. I hope this doesn't turn into the Matrix 'manifold' situation.


----------



## jettafanatic (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (Praetorian1)*

Chalk up another very interested front 13" and rear rotor Vortexer.....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (Praetorian1)*

I promise these are not vapor-ware. Rotor rings are due in this week, and hats and brakets are also on their way in from the machine shop. Agreeded, these kits took a little longer than planned, but they will be here







Anyone going to the APR BBQ? (the kits will be availble before then) All of our attending cars will have these kits installed for you to look at.


[Modified by [email protected], 8:48 AM 1-14-2003]


----------



## Praetorian1 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers ([email protected])*

I'm not busting your chops Paul. Consider it flattery. It just seems like it te aftermarket world all the really great things you have to wait for ... sigh. I guess it could be worse. Make sure you post pics of the GTG if you snap any.


----------



## keihin (Jun 5, 1999)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (Praetorian1)*

call me interested 
updates?


----------



## Praetorian1 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (keihin)*

oh, did I just bump this thread by accident? sorry.


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (keihin)*

quote:[HR][/HR]call me interested 
updates?[HR][/HR]​We have a email notification set-up for these brake kits, please email us at [email protected] & we'll put you on the list.


----------



## KEITH (Apr 19, 1999)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

UPDATES!!!!!!


----------



## GTiandrew (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (KEITH)*

My question for you tom. What is the weight difference between 13" rotor and the 11.3" stock rotor?


----------



## Praetorian1 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (GTiandrew)*

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump!







Update me. Tell you me you you recieved some sort of adapter or something. I don't know make something up!


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (Praetorian1)*

Hats are done! Rotors rings are in & receiving final machining work. Brackets for the set-ups are about 1-2 weeks out! Stay patient it will happen soon


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (Praetorian1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump!







Update me. Tell you me you you recieved some sort of adapter or something. I don't know make something up![HR][/HR]​lol.. somebodys getting antsy...


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (psykokid)*

Tom, are you going to have packages available for the 337 upon debut? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (dcomiskey)*

Any of these kits will work on the 337 or TT for that matter. However with the Stage1 rotor 13.1" rotor upgrade which uses the stock caliper you will need to locate a set of 11.3" carriers. I'm sure you'll find someone to trade


----------



## Praetorian1 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (psykokid)*

quote:[HR][/HR] lol.. somebodys getting antsy...







[HR][/HR]​Don't laugh too much. You might have to come over and help me re-weld my floodboard. I've been pulling a Fred Flintsone for weeks.


----------



## keihin (Jun 5, 1999)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

any ideas about when you'll release kit details and pricing? i wouldn't mind if these came sooner than availability.
--keihin


----------



## themajikrapht (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (keihin)*

TT gets my money because they don't think they are too cool to make parts for the A2.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (themajikrapht)*

Ahm still wayting!!!!!!














I'd love to replace my fronts by track season.....


----------



## switch42 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (dcomiskey)*

Will these work with a corrado VR6/SLC?


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (switch42)*

C'mon, Tommy Boy! What's tha dilly, yo??


----------



## 2k1 vr6 (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (dcomiskey)*

i was looking for this thread







this thread started out in november? i though these were out already and i missed out on the special.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (2k1 vr6)*

A little birdy told me that kits will be arriving shortly.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers ([email protected])*

Dude, that little birdy has been flying in circles for two months! Fix its wing!!


----------



## jettafanatic (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (dcomiskey)*

Yeah... fix it's wings and set it (and us) free!!!


[Modified by jettafanatic, 9:45 AM 2-11-2003]


----------



## Praetorian1 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (jettafanatic)*

dam bird better be carrying those adapters.







j/k
Nice updated site by the way.


[Modified by Praetorian1, 12:25 AM 2-12-2003]


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (Praetorian1)*

Two questions Paul:
1. I already have the BIRA Stage 1 front set up - 12.3" rotors with Boxter calipers. What would I need to fit your rotors in ?? Just your caliper bracket ??
2. Is the 12.1" rear upgreade for 4MOTION Passats only or will it fit my FWD ??


[Modified by VWGUY4EVER, 9:47 AM 2-14-2003]


----------



## ajchenmph (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (Praetorian1)*

Bump. *sigh*
EDIT: Damn, Ronny beat me to it.










[Modified by ajchenmph, 12:48 PM 2-14-2003]


----------



## keihin (Jun 5, 1999)

PRICE! 
Even if all the details aren't in, and they aren't available just quite yet, it sure would be nice to know what kind of price we're looking at here. Even if it was just a non-binding, lowered expectations, very rough estimate of the general range that a price might fall into. Like say $600 to $800. How about that range. 
Hmmmm. 
PRICE!


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (02GTI-VR6)*

RPI 13" kit uses Wilwood Dynalite II's, and the Wilwood calipers state that they only support rotors up to 1.25" thick. See info from website below:

http://www.wilwood.com/products/calipers/d2c/index.asp
Caliper Highlights:

Wilwood’s four piston Dynalite II caliper is compact, lightweight and ideal for a wide range of braking applications including Drag Race, Late Model, Pro Series, Modified, Off Road, Rally, Open Wheel, Road Race and more. Weighing in at only 2.7 pounds, the Dynalite II holds a .49” thick, 2.3 cubic inch pad and is available with either 1.38” or 1.75” piston sizes. Rotor applications range in widths from .38” to 1.25”, and diameters from 9.00” to 15.00”. The Dynalite II comes black anodized with standard 1/8-27 NPT inlet fittings, external dampened crossover tube, cotter pin pad retainer and stainless steel pistons.


[Modified by rabstg, 4:05 PM 2-14-2003]


----------



## Eldorado56 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

is a disc that size really necessary? just curios because that is alot of extra weight to be pulled around. Thanks, Dave


----------



## speedgator (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (Eldorado56)*

Hence why one of my questions relates to weight. RPI has a 13" kit which is extremely lightweight. The Stock brake setup weighs 58lbs. The TT setup (12.3") weighs 61 lbs. The RPI kit (I believe it's based on Wilwood hardware) weighs in at 33lbs. All I want is a 4 piston caliper with a decent sized rotor (at least stock size, 12.3" would be good which coincidentally is the same size as the TT setup and will fit under 16" rims) and ECS seems to be bringing it to fruition. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to ECS! Good stopping power and reducing the unsprung weight should be a no brainer, but apparently it's a chore...


----------



## Superschnelles (Jan 5, 2003)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

are there bigger calipers that can be used with these to take advantage of the large size?


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (Eldorado56)*

quote:[HR][/HR]is a disc that size really necessary? just curios because that is alot of extra weight to be pulled around. Thanks, Dave[HR][/HR]​That's one of the points of the floating rotor. It's going to be lightweight. I think Tom posted details about this earlier. And, as he also said, you use the stock calipers.


----------



## b5bel (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

interested in the rears, any new info?


----------



## keihin (Jun 5, 1999)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (b5bel)*

yawn. stretch.


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (keihin)*

The rears are actually done, just deciding whether to cadmium plate the rotors or not. The fronts rotors are getting their finishing touches. Paul is also putting together some nice info pages & detailed instructions for the kits. We are almost there, thanks for your patience. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## b5bel (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

we want pics!!!!!


----------



## atlasfields (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (b5bel)*

I have the $$$ burning a hole in my pocket. Lol.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

I say yes for the plating. Now give us te rest of the info!


----------



## ajchenmph (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (dcomiskey)*

*Twiddling thumbs*
*Yawn*
Any news?


----------



## G60RRADO (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (ajchenmph)*

i read this thread awhile back...and a lazy to reread it. but was wondering if i could use my girling 60 calipers? with the 2 piece 13" rotors?


----------



## atlasfields (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (G60RRADO)*

Sounds like another two weeks.







I am holding out for the stage two kit.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (atlasfields)*

Bump-o-rama......


----------



## AntoineJo (Apr 6, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (dcomiskey)*

I cannot even remember why I enabled email notification on this thread. What a waste.


----------



## Terbonium (Jun 29, 2000)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (AntoineJo)*

Anyone at the APR BBQ got to see these brakes in person. They also learned that the kits are complete. We are waiting for rotors to arrive back from being cadmium platted. Expect to see them on the site for sale this week.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (Terbonium)*

sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## atlasfields (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (dcomiskey)*

Final pricing done yet for the stage two version?


----------



## amdmaxx (Mar 5, 2000)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

stupid question: Will those brakes last longer than my usual ones?
regular ones lasted me 40k miles..
and Do I need r17-R18 for stage 3?


----------



## JettaSport (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (amdmaxx)*

Group Buy GB GB GB GB GB GB GB!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## amdmaxx (Mar 5, 2000)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (JettaSport)*

I am in, if its happening this week...


----------



## Praetorian1 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (amdmaxx)*

I'll try and answer your questions since no one else is. You will probably get about the same amount of wear as stock. Pad choice will probably be a bigger factor in this rather than rotor size. These will shed a lot of heat so if you are hard on them the brakes should stand up better altogether ie: more resistant to glazing and warpage... Now if they would only be released.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (Praetorian1)*

are you metal to metal yet bo?







screeeeeeechhh......


----------



## amdmaxx (Mar 5, 2000)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (psykokid)*

YES, I am afraid my rotors are being shaved now..

quote:[HR][/HR]are you metal to metal yet bo?







screeeeeeechhh...... [HR][/HR]​


----------



## amdmaxx (Mar 5, 2000)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (Praetorian1)*

thanks..
what are better pads out there?
quote:[HR][/HR]I'll try and answer your questions since no one else is. You will probably get about the same amount of wear as stock. Pad choice will probably be a bigger factor in this rather than rotor size. These will shed a lot of heat so if you are hard on them the brakes should stand up better altogether ie: more resistant to glazing and warpage... Now if they would only be released.[HR][/HR]​


----------



## femi (Apr 15, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (dcomiskey)*

chk these out http://64.81.238.70/video/msrbrakes/ 
all AL parts are 7075 & hard anodized, rotors are zinc cad plated


----------



## amdmaxx (Mar 5, 2000)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (femi)*

where can I get those?
quote:[HR][/HR]chk these out http://64.81.238.70/video/msrbrakes/ 
all AL parts are 7075 & hard anodized, rotors are zinc cad plated[HR][/HR]​


----------



## femi (Apr 15, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (amdmaxx)*

sent you IM


----------



## Lucky_337 (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (femi)*

Those are nice, where to find them...


----------



## Praetorian1 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (psykokid)*

Haha, I took a look at my backs about a 2 weeks ago after the canyon run. They are close to being metal to metal. I grit my teeth whenever I need to make a panic stop. My fronts have about 30% left (but we won't tell that wife that).


----------



## Praetorian1 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (amdmaxx)*

I don't want to answer cause I don't have any real practical experience with different pads. There are a couple links on the main page in the forum talking about Hawks/Pagids/EBC etc. Just do a control+find for pads and you'll find a couple.
quote:[HR][/HR]thanks..
what are better pads out there?[HR][/HR]​


----------



## amdmaxx (Mar 5, 2000)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (Praetorian1)*

thanks..
pads usual last about 40k miles?


----------



## little p (Apr 29, 2000)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (amdmaxx)*

big bump...interested in these as an alternative to TT set up....if/when..enabling email notification.


----------



## atlasfields (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (little p)*

Another week and no news of the kit?!


----------



## AvusM3 (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Will the kit work with a 92 corrado SLC


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (AvusM3)*

Didn't Tom post here more than a week ago they were going to be posting them for sale? They must use a weird calendar over there in Ohio...


----------



## Praetorian1 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (dcomiskey)*

Maybe they are short on cadmium










[Modified by Praetorian1, 5:56 PM 3-12-2003]


----------



## little p (Apr 29, 2000)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (dcomiskey)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Didn't Tom post here more than a week ago they were going to be posting them for sale? They must use a weird calendar over there in Ohio...







[HR][/HR]​Maybe it's METRIC time instead of SAE time....2 METRIC weeks equals 6 SAE months. 
Yeah. Maybe.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (little p)*

Actually our calandar system works very well. There are 3xmas' to each of your 1xmas, we celebrate birthdays 5 times for each of your 1 birthday.







However there is the 55hour work week I'm still trying to put my finger on








Anyways, ECS Stage 1 Front Kits, 13.1" rotor under stock caliper are getting ready for shippment. Everything is in and ready to go minus a set of washers.
ECS Stage 1 rear kits 12.1" 2 piece rotors under stock calipers are also ready for shippment, pending the same part. 
On a plus note, with the extra time, we've had all the hardware cadmium platted. WOW, they look really good. Credit goes to Tom and Andy here at ECS on that one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I think everyone is going to be very happy with this kit. Things always seem to take a little longer to get done than we plan, but we've built a killer kit for you guys. These kits are going to be priced for everyone to buy. There is no reason you should be running around on stock sized brakes this year








Keep an eye on the ECS home page. The finer details will be released there, however we will keep you uptodate on this thread as well.
Thanks again, if you have any questions, let us know.



[Modified by [email protected], 9:07 PM 3-12-2003]


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers ([email protected])*

that's awesome news. im glad to finally hear an update. ive gots lots of money for brakes set aside and i wanna spend it NOW!!!








can you give us a time when the kits are supposed to be released on your site for purchase? 
also, how much is the front kit and rear kit going to cost?


----------



## little p (Apr 29, 2000)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]Actually our calandar system works very well. There are 3xmas' to each of your 1xmas, we celebrate birthdays 5 times for each of your 1 birthday.







However there is the 55hour work week I'm still trying to put my finger on








Anyways, ECS Stage 1 Front Kits, 13.1" rotor under stock caliper are getting ready for shippment. Everything is in and ready to go minus a set of washers.
ECS Stage 1 rear kits 12.1" 2 piece rotors under stock calipers are also ready for shippment, pending the same part. 
On a plus note, with the extra time, we've had all the hardware cadmium platted. WOW, they look really good. Credit goes to Tom and Andy here at ECS on that one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I think everyone is going to be very happy with this kit. Things always seem to take a little longer to get done than we plan, but we've built a killer kit for you guys. These kits are going to be priced for everyone to buy. There is no reason you should be running around on stock sized brakes this year








Keep an eye on the ECS home page. The finer details will be released there, however we will keep you uptodate on this thread as well.
Thanks again, if you have any questions, let us know.
[Modified by [email protected], 9:07 PM 3-12-2003][HR][/HR]​ *SCHWEEET* 
Thanks for the 4-1-1. I will be eagerly watching to see the release/price of these things.


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers ([email protected])*

Holy crap!!! You mean you only have to work 55 hrs a week?







Do you have any openings?








"However there is the 55hour work week I'm still trying to put my finger on " said Paul.

[Modified by rabstg, 9:51 PM 3-12-2003]

[Modified by rabstg, 9:53 PM 3-12-2003]


[Modified by rabstg, 9:54 PM 3-12-2003]


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (rabstg)*

55 hours might be an exageration for me.... but hey I'm around Audi's and VW's all day.. So does it really count as work


----------



## ajchenmph (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers ([email protected])*

Out of curiosity, will there be any kits available withOUT cad-plating? These rotors will probably see quite a bit of track time, and I'd rather have non-cad-plated rotors so I can ship 'em off to be cryo-frozen...otherwise, no worries. Thanks.


----------



## Terbonium (Jun 29, 2000)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (ajchenmph)*

I believe everything on the first run has been cad plated. Even the undrilled/unslotted rotors. However next batch is possible to leave some plain. FYI all the rotors have been thermal stress relieved.


----------



## Little Red Wagon (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers ([email protected])*

Well, if all we are waiting on is a set of washers pricing should be set by now. I can't imagine that a few washers would vary the price dramatically.
Post some prices so you can start taking pre-orders...


----------



## s8n (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (Little Red Wagon)*

Im intrested, will it fit a S3








Sounds nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (s8n)*

Eye candy..


----------



## Praetorian1 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers ([email protected])*

My precious..... we wants it!


----------



## Little Red Wagon (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]Eye candy.. [HR][/HR]​








okay, we know what it looks like. post pricing and availability...


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (Little Red Wagon)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Eye candy.. 








okay, we know what it looks like. post pricing and availability...
[HR][/HR]​that's what im sayin.....how empty is ecs going to make my bank account?


----------



## golfhm472 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (mrdejected)*

Tom, I have been waiting patiently for this since you talked me out of buying wilwood! If I was In dire need of a organ transplant I would be dead! Lets get the whip cracking. I need to spend my money.


----------



## Anthony.L (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (golfhm472)*

Are we ever going to see these, supposed to be released last week? I just got 18s and looking to full the holes up with BRAKES!


----------



## atlasfields (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (Anthony.L)*

Talked to Brian today, still ANOTHER week!! I've been told "just a week or so more" so many times I am loosing faith. Last week I was told the only thing ECS was waiting on the "shimms" to arrive, everything else was ready.
Ugh...think I may just go spend my $$$ on Stoptech, these things from ECS may take forever to arrive.







Come on ESC, whats up??


----------



## volksdubber (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (atlasfields)*

^I AGREE WITH HIM^


[Modified by volksdubber, 11:04 PM 3-17-2003]


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (volksdubber)*

Man cool car parts are like crack for us..LOL Yea I wana see some cool pics and prices as well..


----------



## keihin (Jun 5, 1999)

sniff. scratch. stretch.

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.......................


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (keihin)*

































For your Image requirements. Link to site on information will be posted shortly today. Really...


----------



## b5bel (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers ([email protected])*

Will these be available for fwd Passats too? Extremely interested.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (b5bel)*

Not making any promises on time frames. But yes, we will have kits for Passat B5/A4. Many of these kits have already been developed, but at this time it is difficult to say exactly when they will be released. We are working to get as many of these kits out, as quickly as possible. However, we are maintaining our requirement to build the best kits possible, keep them affordable and make them easy to install.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers ([email protected])*

Pricing is confirmed! Orders are now shipping:
Rear kits start at $439.00
Front kits start at $599.00


----------



## speedgator (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers ([email protected])*

When will you have a brake kit that's light and improves braking distance for 16" rims? Based on 12.3" rotors I suppose but much lighter than the 61lb TT setup and the 58lb stock setup. I think RPI has a 13" kit that weighs something ridiculous like 31lbs. That would be nice!


----------



## jettafanatic (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (speedgator)*

Paul... what about those of us who bought the stage II from you guys... can we just buy the 2 piece rotor or are other things needed to "upgrade" what we have?


----------



## Cody_Abilene (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (jettafanatic)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Paul... what about those of us who bought the stage II from you guys... can we just buy the 2 piece rotor or are other things needed to "upgrade" what we have?[HR][/HR]​I was thinking the same thing - will this work with the Porsche calipers in the Stage II kit?


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]Pricing is confirmed! Orders are now shipping:
Rear kits start at $439.00
Front kits start at $599.00[HR][/HR]​Actually front kits starting at $579.00, look for new sticky threads on brake forum for these kits in particular, it will be kinda like a Q&A thread.


----------



## atlasfields (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (****)*

My understanding is no, this is not able to be retro-fitted. At least at this time.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (speedgator)*

*speedgator* 16" Rims with a stock caliper, or any aftermarket caliper we will choose to design around requries a 12.3" rotor. We will be releasing a 2 piece 12.3" TT rotor. This will provide a lightweight upgrade for TT,337, OEM Big Brake owners and All current ECS Stage 2 owners. Our new 2 piece rotors are incredible light. This might be an option for you to stay within your 16" wheel limit.
*jettafanatic & ***** You could choose the above 2 piece rotor that we will be releasing. However, we will be releasing a version 2 of our Stage 2 kit which uses the Porsche caliper like the current Stage 2 kit, but will now use a new 13.1" 2 piece rotor. The rotor is not like the 13.1" rotor which uses the stock caliper. The short answer, we will have an upgrade kit for existing ECS Stage 2 owners. The big plus to the new/Version 2 Stage 2 kit is that it will work under 17" or larger wheels without the necessary addition of wheel spacers for clearence.
*atlasfields* Thats right, the ECS Stage 1 13.1" two piece rotor is designed for the stock calper only. Upgrade kit will be available for existing Stage 2 owners to the newer Stage 2version2 which will use a 13.1" rotor instead of the current 12.3".



[Modified by [email protected], 11:21 PM 3-18-2003]


----------



## awwsheeet (May 17, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers ([email protected])*

the price offered for the front is just the 2 piece 13.1 inch rotor correct? and adapters for the stock calpier right?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (awwsheeet)*

quote:[HR][/HR]the price offered for the front is just the 2 piece 13.1 inch rotor correct? and adapters for the stock calpier right?[HR][/HR]​Yes, that sounds about right. The kits basic configuration includes rotor ring, hat, caliper/carrier bracket and all hardware. Additional package deals are available, for example new pads. See the Brake section for your vehicle at http://www.ecstuning.com


[Modified by [email protected], 12:33 AM 3-19-2003]


----------



## HisMajesty (Sep 4, 2000)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers ([email protected])*

So, is it just the MKIV kits that are out now, or will they fit my Corrado too? I looked on your site and there wasn't anything in the Corrado brake section for these rotors.
Earlier in the thread someone mentioned a 5 pound difference in weight between stock rotors, is this accurate? What about the rear? 
TIA.


----------



## Little Red Wagon (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]Pricing is confirmed! Orders are now shipping:
Rear kits start at $439.00
Front kits start at $599.00[HR][/HR]​Rear kits are not available for order on the ECS web site for the Jetta IV 1.8T, are they available or is that an error on the page?
Here is the link to the page I am talking about.
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage/edpd...n&engine=1.8T&model=Jetta IV&category=Braking


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (Little Red Wagon)*

Yep, that was an oversite in the application database. I've made the updates and added kits for the New Beetle as well.


----------



## ajchenmph (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers ([email protected])*

Anything for the B5 Passats? Didn't see anything there for either the FWD or 4MOTION...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (ajchenmph)*

Pasast is in the works. Expect to see stuff soon.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers ([email protected])*

So will the front and rear kits both work on mid 95 and older cars..I own an early 95 that has 11" brakes not the newer 11.3 brakes..?
Looks like a great product at a good price. Would be sweet if at a latter date we could add light weight calipers as well.
Good job to ECStunning..


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (Scooter98144)*

this is a 12" solid rear rotor right ?


----------



## speedgator (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers ([email protected])*

Thanks Paul. What about an actual complete kit for 16"? Based on light, 12.3" 2-piece rotors as you say but with better (and lighter-sense a theme?) calipers and other hardware as well complemented by good pads (Mintex CTech M1144?) and SS lines...not that I had anything in mind...








Appreciate your time and attention. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (speedgator)*

*speedgator* what calipers did you have in mind. The Porsche's are very light compared to stock. There are not many other choices for us. At the moment we are concentrating on reliable, streetable, trackable kits. A purpose built track kit unfortunately would have a limited market. I think the TT carrier with lightweight 2 piece rotor is your best bet.


----------



## HisMajesty (Sep 4, 2000)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (HisMajesty)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So, is it just the MKIV kits that are out now, or will they fit my Corrado too? I looked on your site and there wasn't anything in the Corrado brake section for these rotors.
Earlier in the thread someone mentioned a 5 pound difference in weight between stock rotors, is this accurate? What about the rear? 
TIA[HR][/HR]​Sorry just curious.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (HisMajesty)*

*HisMajest* - There is alot of information on our site about the brakes under the MKIV Golf/Jetta vehicle sections. Yes, you are looking at about a 2.5lb saving over the stock front rotor, however a 3.5 lb increase on the rear rotor. Total weights are just 14lbs front and 9lbs rear. As to compatablity, if you are able to mount OEM MKIV calipers, carriers and rotors to your vehicle, then this kit would work.


----------



## speedgator (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers ([email protected])*

Honestly I'm not going to track that much. I just want a very capable system. Going fast is cool and all but not being able to stop can be deadly. I would spend some good $ to get a good performing system that also reduces my weight. Perhaps stoptech or wilwood? Porsche seems to be rather expensive. Maybe TT with your rotors won't be too bad. What would the weight savings be over stock? And approximate pricing? Thanks Paul!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (speedgator)*

*speedgator* - StopTech calipers would be more expensive for us than Porsche. Wilwoods for the moment are out. While they are cheap and light weight, we feel they leave much to be desired. There are also two Wilwood kits available from another tunner at the moment, and if thats what you are looking for, then they are a good kit. We are concentrating our efforts on building high quality affordable kits using OEM or Porsche calipers for the moment.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers ([email protected])*

Hello Paul congrats on what looks like a VERY cool thing. Just what I have been saying we sould have for a year or so now..








I think by the time I can look at spending more money on my brakes you will have the 12.3" kits done. Just try and not to forget us 11" guys with older cars.

Or maybe tell us a car to yank calipers off of in a junk yard.. ??


----------



## volksdubber (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (Scooter98144)*

*PAUL!* I need your opinion on this.. BTW I appreciate your involvment in this Forum...
I own a 337 and I want to buy a kit from you guys. I can see that you also sell the 4 piston Porsche (brembo) calipers to install on stock rotors...which is like $985. Your big rotor kit is more like $600. Which kit would you go for? which you think would yield the best results? Keep in mind that most of my track driving is done with my racecar but I also enjoy going with my 337 once in a while. 
I can only go for one of the two...
Thanks in advance for the input... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by volksdubber, 9:46 AM 3-20-2003]


----------



## speedgator (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers ([email protected])*

Ok. So say you build the system based on your 12.3" 2-piece lightweight rotors and use the TT carrier. What are the weights of each component vs. stock and cost? If this is something for the future then I'll just wait. I don't want to buy from another shop really, I want to support you guys since you spend so much time and money in R&D for our cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (speedgator)*

*speedgator* - Stock TT rotor weighs in at 17.5lbs. Stock 11.3" rotors weight 16.5lbs, the ECS 2 piece 12.3" TT replica rotor will weight less than 12lbs. Cost has not been determinted. However, if you are looking for the most bang for your buck, go with the Stage 1 13.1" rotor, however if you need to work within the 16" rotor limit, then this will be your best bet. 
*volksdubber* - Thanks, glad to be here. I would go with the Porsche upgrade in your case because you already have the 12.3" rotors. Then at a later date upgrade to the 2 piece 12.3" rotor that I was just talking about above to speedgator. It would be a good upgrade path for you. The Stage 1 13.1" kit would require you to source a set of stock 11.3" carriers. Knowing all the MKIV owners out there, you should be able to find someone that would take your stock carriers and rotors, get their carriers and some cash (since you have the more valuable setup) then install our Stage 1 13.1" kit with thost carriers.(that would be the best bet if you are limited on cash)


----------



## volksdubber (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers ([email protected])*

cool, thanks for the info!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I will go for the Porsche setup!


----------



## ajchenmph (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (volksdubber)*

Okay, tech question for the ECS guys -- on a 2000 B5 4MOTION:
What's the stock braking bias?
What does the braking bias change to if:
- I go with the 12.1" rear upgrade and only the standard A8 front upgrade?
- I go with the 12.1" rear upgrade and the 12.3" Boxster front upgrade?
Thanks!


----------



## keihin (Jun 5, 1999)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (ajchenmph)*

so, who's gotten this kit? reviews and reports, please!


----------



## FreeStage3 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (keihin)*

putting them on today. pics and details later today or tomorrow. 








matt


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (FreeStage3)*









im so jealous


----------



## GTIturbo6400 (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (mrdejected)*

Question for you Paul: Would you recommend the Mintex redbox or Hawk HPS for my situation? Basically right now I don't track my car, its mostly a daily driver. I do however drive aggressively whenever I can. I'm currently running the Mintex with stock rotors and only real difference is less fade and dust. I know that on your site it says the Hawks have better grip, but do they produce more dust and squeak more than the Mintex? Noise and dust are big issues for me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (GTIturbo6400)*

*GTIturbo6400* - Go with the HPS. They are a slightly more aggressive compound. Produce simillar, if only slightly more dust.(note that Hawk tells us that their "dust" has been formulated to be gray instead of black, making it more difficult to see visually. either way, a week of driving leaves the wheels looking about the same as a mintex pad. Both are much better than stock in regards to dusting) In respect to fade, the HPS pads have a considerable edge over the RedBox Mintex. Go with the Hawk, you'll be very happy with the performance increase they offer over stock.


----------



## b5bel (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (Pa[email protected])*

Hey Paul,
2 questions for ya.
When will the FWD B5 rear kit be ready, and if this is stage 1 (for the rear), do you have plans of a stage 2 with bigger (Porsche) calipers?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Sneak Peak! ECS Tuning 13" 2 piece rotor/stock calipers (b5bel)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey Paul,
2 questions for ya.
When will the FWD B5 rear kit be ready, and if this is stage 1 (for the rear), do you have plans of a stage 2 with bigger (Porsche) calipers?[HR][/HR]​Soon, and yes.. and we will have a vented rotor upgrade for the rears as well. However those will include a new OEM caliper.


----------

